# Suggest a good 19 inch LCD that can be used for both monitor/TV



## chintan1205 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, I am planning to buy 19inch LCD that can be used for both purposes for PC as well as watching TV.. I have following options pls suggest me the best ..

1) Samsung 19inch T190 Monitor + AverMedia AverTV DVI Box7 (or suggest any good External TV tunner (or composite Video to VGA converter if any ) so that I can connect Airtel Digital TV .

2) Sharp New Aquos TV Model : LC-19A35M (41cm) , this model has VGA input so can be used for both purposes..

3) Sony 19inch TV with VGA input ..... din't searched muched 

4) Or any other ... pls suggest.


Thanks !!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Try LG Flatron. Good price for all purposes(hope so)

BTW i seriously hate people who make an account here for just one question and they never show up again. So for all that ONE QUESTION go to the Tech Q&A section of the Thinkdigit website.


----------

